# USA2me Vs Shipito Vs USAMAIL1



## ausdiva (Mar 20, 2010)

I want to get a US virtual address at a package forwarding company to buy from the United States and ship overseas.

I'm looking to see if anyone had any past experiences with USA2me, Shipito or USAMAIL1:

usa2me.com

shipito.com

usamail1.com

Please suggest which one is better and why, and if you know any other better company ?


----------



## emily_3383 (Mar 20, 2010)

I never even knew there was such a thing.


----------



## Karren (Mar 22, 2010)

Me neither, Emily....


----------



## Lookin_good (Mar 23, 2010)

There's an even better one @usglobalmail.com and those guys seem to have quite a loyal following too...check them out @facebook.com/usglobalmail ....


----------



## Geek (Mar 23, 2010)

smells fishy


----------



## jomynameis (Jul 26, 2012)

Usamail1 has misplaced a few $20 items from my consolidated package, and damaged corners on a notebook and a tablet pc. Once this issue came up they provided pictures of the items where those corners were simply not visible. Interesting how sellers from different parts of US have damaged the items in almost the exact same place, the damage was obviously deliberate. A phone battery and a pocket knife had never arrived. Usamail1 replied that these are questionable items, hinting on the fact that customs services on my end just removed and kept the items, which is obviously a joke and USAMAIL1 has simply kept the items for themselves. Overall though their service is quite good, quick and affordable. Support is responsive and very friendly. I would definitely use this service again if the items were never damaged.


----------



## tmchenko (Oct 1, 2013)

I have used USA2Me for package forwarding and us purchases in the past 5 years and they have done a good job for me. They are not the cheapest but they have always been reliable and honest with me. I really like that they don't charge me for repacking unless I save money. I can recommend  them.


----------

